# every day carry



## panda

what do you have to have on you at all times when you leave the house?

mine is just basic, but i know some of you are freaks! so real curious what kind of weird sh*t ya'll carry.

>i still use a nokia phone (the very last flagship in their existence) and
>listen to music with a walkman with retro looking headfones, fischer oldskool'70
>living in florida, gotta have shades, maui jim freight trains
>watch - hamilton khaki field quartz
>pocket knife - al mar eagle ultralight
>flashlight - fenix e05 (keep this one on my keychain, very convenient)
>and of course gotta have my smokes, camel crush


----------



## TheCaptain

Depends on if it's a week day or weekend.

Week day:

Backpack containing the following:

Laptop/tablet thingy. 
Smart phone - I use to tether above thingy and get work/reading done on the train (between 1.5 and 2 hour commute each way)
Car keys
Train ticket
Watch
Clutch containing cash, credit cards, driver's license etc.
Kramer mod headphones (my entire music library is loaded on my laptop)
Optional - packed lunch and/or breakfast. I'm on the train at 6am which is too early to think about eating.
Oh, and fresh ground coffee for my personal coffee maker at work.

Weekend:

Purse containing the following:
Clutch (transferred from backpack)
Phone (transferred from backpack)
Car keys (transferred from backpack)
Watch


Purse usually has an assortment of pens/notepad in it so I can jot down lists for shopping, errands, etc.

I usually have a paperback in the laptop bag as well come to think of it.


----------



## panda

oh forgot to add, in my young n dumb days, i used to always have a plastic tasting spoon on me. only you fellow degenerates will understand why. :laugh:


----------



## valgard

No matter when or where:
Backpack with:
-Macbook Pro... it has even gone to the mountains a couple of times...
-paper, blue and red pens (I don't feel safe if I don't have something to scribble with if something comes to my mind... I know I will forget it otherwise)
-lip balm and kleenex (try to live without that here in Alberta) 
-my glasses

Also my wallet, phone (old BlackBerry) and wireless over-the-ear-headphones that double as ear pads for the COLD.


----------



## Lars

Keys
Wallet
Carbon Opinel No. 4
Iphone

Lars


----------



## panda

capt, what city you work in? when i lived in DC my commute was also 1.5hrs. 45m drive to station in northern virginia, 45m on the rail into the city. 

forgot about wallet, thought that was a given. have had burberry one for 5 years strong now. 




doesnt get much wear and tear, probably cause there's never more than $20 in it at any time


----------



## Chef_

Phone
keys
wallet
lip balm
glock 26


----------



## TheCaptain

panda said:


> capt, what city you work in? when i lived in DC my commute was also 1.5hrs. 45m drive to station in northern virginia, 45m on the rail into the city.



I work on Michigan ave in Chicago but commute from far out in the burbs. 5m drive to train station, 70-85m train ride in and 15-20m walk to my office. Time of commute changes depending if I can get an express train or not.


----------



## Artichoke

Phone, case doubles as my wallet.
Single car key 

#TravelLight


----------



## Bill13

I'm good to go as long as I have my Nokia Icon, that's right a Windows phone!


----------



## alterwisser

TheCaptain said:


> I work on Michigan ave in Chicago but commute from far out in the burbs. 5m drive to train station, 70-85m train ride in and 15-20m walk to my office. Time of commute changes depending if I can get an express train or not.



All of a sudden I cherish my 50 minutes in NJ potholed traffic hell....


----------



## Nemo

TheCaptain said:


> I work on Michigan ave in Chicago but commute from far out in the burbs. 5m drive to train station, 70-85m train ride in and 15-20m walk to my office. Time of commute changes depending if I can get an express train or not.



This is one thing I don't miss about living in the city. I have a 15 to 25 minute drive depending on where I'm working that day. Or 25 to 45 minutes on the (pedal) bike.


----------



## TheCaptain

Meh. It is what it is. Combine a once in a lifetime job offer with finding a good school district for DD and not making DH's commute hell and that's where you land. Me and thousands of other commuters every day.

Plus 85m in a train is VERY different than 85m in traffic.


----------



## valgard

Sure enough, time in a train can even be productive whereas I wish you luck trying to be productive while driving or in a bus.


TheCaptain said:


> Meh. It is what it is. Combine a once in a lifetime job offer with finding a good school district for DD and not making DH's commute hell and that's where you land. Me and thousands of other commuters every day.
> 
> Plus 85m in a train is VERY different than 85m in traffic.


----------



## malexthekid

Nemo said:


> This is one thing I don't miss about living in the city. I have a 15 to 25 minute drive depending on where I'm working that day. Or 25 to 45 minutes on the (pedal) bike.



Aus "country". If only parking was free in Canberra... 45min bus ride or 15 min drive...

As for everyday carry... phone, wallet, sunnies and keys for me.... admittedly our laws around concealed weapons are a lot stricker than the US


----------



## NO ChoP!




----------



## panda

the punisher stickers are a nice touch.


----------



## NO ChoP!

They're actually laser etched.


----------



## Chuckles

Ugh, thanks a lot panda. Just bought the Oldskools. Cuz I need more headphones....


----------



## Chuckles

Ridiculous but this is what I usually have on me at work.


----------



## Evilsports

Phone, keys, cardholder type wallet, Nicorette nicotine spray, Von Zippers.


----------



## foody518

Phone, keys, money clip, lip balm, eyedrops, EDC with glass breaker+line cutter


----------



## panda

Chuck, Bahhaha, they're dope, i hope you get a kick out of them. You pick up a pair of fostex yet? &#128512;


----------



## Chuckles

No, still getting a hang of the Sennheiser momentum on ears I picked up in January. That and the AKG k271 still get a ton of use by everyone in the house my six year old included.


----------



## DamageInc

Wallet
Watch
Polarized sunglasses (rotate between Maui Jim Freight Trains and my Persol, Tom Ford, etc)
Whatever book I'm currently reading
Baseball cap (also on rotation)
Phone
Headphones
Keys

Color is off in the photo. Cap is olive green.


----------



## khashy

DamageInc said:


> Wallet
> Watch
> Polarized sunglasses (rotate between Maui Jim Freight Trains and my Persol, Tom Ford, etc)
> Whatever book I'm currently reading
> Baseball cap (also on rotation)
> Phone
> Headphones
> Keys
> 
> Color is off in the photo. Cap is olive green.



Storm trooper key ring. Nice!


----------



## larrybard

keys
wallet
iPhone
S&W scandium .357 mag 340SC (with .38+p)


----------



## Salty dog

[/URL][/IMG]

I'm a lightweight. I 5 S (smallest phone I could find), wallet w/ permit, .32 Beretta Tomcat/ w power balls, (Small but effective.) keys, cigs and lighter.
I'd like to go on record as being a gun toting liberal.


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> what do you have to have on you at all times when you leave the house?
> 
> mine is just basic, but i know some of you are freaks! so real curious what kind of weird sh*t ya'll carry.
> 
> >i still use a nokia phone (the very last flagship in their existence) and
> >listen to music with a walkman with retro looking headfones, fischer oldskool'70
> >living in florida, gotta have shades, maui jim freight trains
> >watch - hamilton khaki field quartz
> >pocket knife - al mar eagle ultralight
> >flashlight - fenix e05 (keep this one on my keychain, very convenient)
> >and of course gotta have my smokes, camel crush



The Nokia partially explains your sh**** texting skills...


----------



## brainsausage

I am also of the gun toting liberal ilk. Well, I rarely tote it, but my .40 Sig 226 always has 15 rounds of hollowpoints ready to rock at the homestead.


----------



## panda

Nah the phone has great keyboard, I'm just usually drunk while texting. Or just don't care enough to go back and fix mistypes.

There's really no need to be carrying in Maine heh


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> Nah the phone has great keyboard, I'm just usually drunk while texting. Or just don't care enough to go back and fix mistypes.
> 
> There's really no need to be carrying in Maine heh



The first statement gives the impression that you're drunk literally all day, and the following statement plainly states how you feel about that. Well played sir. Well played indeed...


----------



## gaijin

Salty dog said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I'm a lightweight. I 5 S (smallest phone I could find), wallet w/ permit, .32 Beretta Tomcat/ w power balls, (Small but effective.) keys, cigs and lighter.
> I'd like to go on record as being a gun toting liberal.



That thing is life-threatening. I'd never walk around with a pack of cigarettes like that.


----------



## Salty dog

What? They're ultra light!


----------



## panda

for the record bill13 and damageinc are also nokia users (damage and i use the same model and bill has the MURCA version) but we might be the only ones on the forum, lol so like .000003%? i'm curious if anybody has microsoft's post takeover of nokia (lumia 950).


----------



## panda

i've always wanted a pistol, but usually at the bottom of my 'sh*t to buy list'. eventually i'd like to get a beretta 92fs and a s&w 686. but if i get a gun, it would be an over/under shotty first.


----------



## Obsidiank

In Chicago there are so many rules for c&c that you barely walk twenty feet without breaking the law. I keep mine in the safe and hit the range on the weekends


----------

